# Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller



## Gravity156 (9. November 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe mit meiner Internetverbindung ein Problem.
So ca. 5 mal am Tag , wenn der Pc an ist geht das Internet am Pc aus(Lan-Verbindung)
Der Router bleibt an und alle anderen im Internet könne problemlos weitersurfen, aber bei mir bricht die Verbindung einfach ab.
Wenn ich z.b. ein Spiel online spiele oder besonders dann,  wenn ich etwas hochladen will, z.b. Dropbox.
Habe auch die aktuellste Version : 10.2.703.2015

Danke für Antworten


----------



## norse (9. November 2015)

Und was steht im Ereignislog dazu?


----------



## Gravity156 (9. November 2015)

Kann des DNS Client event sein?


----------



## norse (9. November 2015)

Jua das hat u.A. damit zu tun.


----------



## Gravity156 (9. November 2015)

Habe jetzt bei Geschwindigkeit und Duplex von 1Gbit/s Vollduplex auf 100Mbit/s Halbduplex gestellt und jetzt gehts ohne Unterbrechungen?!
Was ist dann anders wenn es nur Halbduplex ist weil wenn ich 100 Mbit/s Vollduplex mache bricht sie wieder die ganze Zeit ab?!


----------



## norse (9. November 2015)

Und was kann dein Router? oder hängt ein Switch dazwischen? Bzw. welchen Router hast du?

Alternativ stell das mal auf automatisch - klar wenn er auf manuell 1GBit steht, aber der Router nur 100MBit kann gibt es Probleme


----------



## Gravity156 (9. November 2015)

Habe einen Telekom Speedport 921V und dazwischen ist ein Devolo Powerline dLan 500Avpro+.


----------



## Gravity156 (9. November 2015)

Bei Autom.Aushandeln bricht sie wieder ab 
Geht irgendwie nur auf 100Mbit/s Halbduplex.
Komisch...


----------



## norse (9. November 2015)

Kann am Devolo liegen das er einen Defekt hat oder schlichtergreifend die Aushandlung nicht funktionieren mag zwischen den beiden - kommt bei 1000 Geräten vlt. 3 mal vor, hab ich auch schon gehabt. Wenn sonst alles i.O. ist - lass es stehen, ansonsten die Devolos mal austauschen lassen.


----------



## Gravity156 (9. November 2015)

Ist dann irgendwas langsamer auf Halbduplex?


----------



## norse (9. November 2015)

Alles was schneller als 100MBit ist 

Wenn du Kabel Internet hast mit über 100MBit kommen halt maximal 100MBit an, wenn du im Netzwerk Dateien rumschuppst geht das nun maximal mit 100MBit - vorausgesetzt, dass dein DLAN so viel Bandbreite zusammen bekommt.


----------



## markus1612 (9. November 2015)

Das Problem hab ich ebenfalls, aber mit nem Intel I219-V.


----------



## bingo88 (9. November 2015)

Gravity156 schrieb:


> Ist dann irgendwas langsamer auf Halbduplex?


Bei Vollduplex kann gleichzeitig gesendet und empfangen werden, bei Halbduplex nur eins von beiden gleichzeitig. 100 MBit/s Vollduplex heißt also 100 Mbit/s hin und 100 Mbit/s zurück, macht also insgesamt 200 Mbit/s an den beteiligten Komponenten (Kabel, Switch, NIC). Du merkst das also nur, wenn du gleichzeitig in beide Richtungen größere Datenmengen überträgst.

Was nutzt du denn für ein Kabel? Cat-5e oder besser?


----------

